# Guinea Pig or Cockapoo?



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good Morning everyone,
Ok, this might be a stupid question but when do puppies learn to bark? I haven't heard Obi bark (or even attempt to) yet and he often makes squeaks like a guinea pig! He seems quite happy and will 'squeak' whilst wagging his tale so I don't know whether he's fearful or it's just his way of communicating. I don't want a dog that barks lots anyway but then I don't want a mouse either! Is your puppy barking yet/how old are they? 

Might have to change his name to Sir Squeakalot 

Clare


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I opened the thread thinking you were asking which pet to buy lol andd was all fired up to argue the cockapoo's corner. I really dont know when Wilf was little he used to do a little squeeky thing when he was playing with other dogs especially if he could nt catch them. Mable's 7 months and she does bark but cant think when she first did, she barks if other dogs are on the tv and if dogs walk past the house... but has learnt that from Wilf i think... but cant think how long she's done it for x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just consider yourself lucky - I didn't want a dog that barked much either and I got Dylan - possibly the noisiest dog on the planet


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I think Izzy always barked, I got her at 10 weeks and her bark was cute, but louder than I would have expected. Her bark matured and is now quite deep for her little stature! xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WE got lady at 12 or 13 weeks...she didn't bark untill she was about 5 months old....it was cute when she did it for the first time...she scared herself and looked around for what made that noise. lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta is driving me mad, the other barck but she barks all the time at just about everything, very anoying when my brother comes in a 1 in the morning most nights and she kiks off every time.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Some pups will bark early, even 5 -6 weeks! But some take a long time, even to 6 months. Depends entirely on the dog, but believe me if he turns into a hyper alert guard dog, you're going to want this quite time back lol.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> WE got lady at 12 or 13 weeks...she didn't bark untill she was about 5 months old....it was cute when she did it for the first time...she scared herself and looked around for what made that noise. lol


LOL, bet that was funny to watch!

Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the no-barking! There are two dogs on my street who bark ALL the time (they seem to set each other off) and it does get a bit wearing, especially when I'm trying to get the kids to bed. I was just curious. More concerned that the squeaking was him being overly anxious.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooh Mable could win any dog on the crying whimpering front she'd cry if she was tired, hungry you name it . There are a few dogs on our street and Wilf was fairly quite when he was younger .. but he joins in with the corus now and often gets brought in. We went to stay with friends no neighbouring barks ... no barking Wilf.... heaven x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Rufus didn't bark much when we got him, but now that it's summer and all the windows are open he barks a LOT during the day... whenever people walk by, whenever he hears something strange. It's quite annoying!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Poppy just barked for the first time today - she will be 12 weeks on tuesday. For no reason she decided to repeatedly bark and pounce on her toy for about 5 minutes - was hilarious! Same as Cara, Poppy's bark was louder than I expected.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Our pup oscar barks but he also does a kind of meow too which we all fall about laughing at when we hear it - i thought you were going to be asking about the appearance of you dog, oscar is about the same size as a guinea pig ,,,,,,


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh so funny thats what we used to say is she meowing again !! .... and we quite liked kitty as a name, a bit tongue in cheek as well, but thought people might think us a bit strange lol x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Harley (8 weeks) barked, well sort of barked but he does a yawn with a squeek at the end very funny I can only just pick it up if holding him and he yawns into my hearing aid!!does anyone elses do a squeeky yarn???? 
You do know you can train a dog to bark and stop barking!!! very useful having an off switch!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The funniest thing for me is the huffing and grunting when she is told off or has to do something she doesn't want to do. Reminds me of my daughter at the hair flicking age! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine both did that yawn with a squeek/miaow at the end but only when little ...they've both grown out of it. Mable does a sort of back of the throat low growl in the morning when she greets you x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mez-UK said:


> You do know you can train a dog to bark and stop barking!!! very useful having an off switch!


I know I could train Dylan not to bark so much, but he enjoys it so much! When he is retrieving balls or sticks he barks constantly, but he wouldn't have so much fun without it. But there are other times when I could really do without it.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Noodle barked at about 10/11 weeks - but rarely barks. She doesn't bark when anyone comes to the house, she just gets all worked up and overexcited that there's someone else to play with and pees herself. The only time she barks is when she's playing with her toys - she growls, barks and pounces on them and then shakes them in her mouth - I guess some sort of hunting game!!! We can go days without any barking...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WEll this isn't about barking....but lady fell asleep whith her head on my lap yesterday afternoon, and she was making the funniest little squeaks when she was sleeping....I wonder what they dream about


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie learned to bark at the puppy party. And then taught all the others how to too!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Ha!! Well done Rosie!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He barked, so cute! He's been jumping around like a mad one today, he seems to like the wind.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I was reading this log using my laptop lying in bed Harley had been asleep at the foot of the bed-when all of a sudden a little head popped over the screen rested his chin on it and then did this funny little growl woof to get my attention (as if I hadn't noticed!):laugh: and when I said "and what do you want" he did it again :XD:


----------

